# What is going on with the classifieds ?



## DoC (16/8/15)

Every thread in the classified section has links , and all links lead to Vapeking threads or threads by gizmo. Am i missing something ? I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-classified-addon.t14193/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

@Dubz this doesn't explain what I'm asking in the least ... This is talking about improvements . I don't see how every classified having a link and all those links leading me to a vk or gizmo thread is an improvement . Please elaborate instead of cutting and pasting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Click the link and takes you to a thread by stroodle. Wtf how is this an improvement . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

So I've also wondered what's going on here , figured things were still in testing phase 

On tapatalk the links take me to random pages , once to a Skyblue page 

On chrome I get a message that I have insufficient privileges to post here 

And is gizmo really selling a SIG for r700 ???


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Seems like targeted marketing at its best to me. Testing phase se gat. Don't list something as an improvement than regress. It's more than contradictory it's stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

and here we go again ........


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

DoC said:


> @Dubz this doesn't explain what I'm asking in the least ... This is talking about improvements . I don't see how every classified having a link and all those links leading me to a vk or gizmo thread is an improvement . Please elaborate instead of cutting and pasting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I copy and pasted because that is the thread that announced the change. Why don't you PM @Gizmo and ask him what you need to know?


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

No no ... What is right is right. I go to the classified to do just that. I go to browse the classys not be redirected to random threads. This isn't a personal attack this is an issue I have with the forum hence the title says 'what's going on with the classified' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

DoC said:


> Seems like targeted marketing at its best to me. Testing phase se gat. Don't list something as an improvement than regress. It's more than contradictory it's stupid.


Maybe you are jumping to conclusions too soon. I just visited the Lemo2 ad and everything works as it should and none of the linking you are referring too. This is from my PC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

@Dubz is gizmo the authority? Because I was under the impression that if we had a question we could ask.. I don't realize all queries had to be pmd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Maybe it's just Tapatalk than @Andre but clearly I'm not the only one.. Also Iv sent screenshots as proof so I'm not making this up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

DoC said:


> @Dubz is gizmo the authority? Because I was under the impression that if we had a question we could ask.. I don't realize all queries had to be pmd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is the one that made the changes - so i'm sure he can explain it best?


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Targeted marketing I will retract as that might be an assumption so I withdraw that. But as far as this being an improvement it isn't for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (16/8/15)

Could this perhaps be an issue with tapatalk? I haven't tried it on the pc yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe you are jumping to conclusions too soon. I just visited the Lemo2 ad and everything works as it should and none of the linking you are referring too. This is from my PC.


i agree i don't get redirected to other stuff also on the pc seems fine to me maybe you found some kind of glitch with something to do with mobile browsing i'm no ITdude so who knows @DoC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

The title is what is going on.. Now that we can see it's just Tapatalk I'll wait for some more info. All I want to know is why can't I view classifieds anymore. Simple as that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe you are jumping to conclusions too soon. I just visited the Lemo2 ad and everything works as it should and none of the linking you are referring too. This is from my PC.



So just did some testing from chrome .

Clicked on the lemo2 link and get to a page where I can contact seller or read more about the classified . insufficient privileges to comment on that page directly

Once I click on that button to read more then it takes me to a page where I can comment etc.


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

I agree maybe it's a Tapatalk issue and not a pc issue seems like. I usually only use Tapatalk for the forum so and explanation or update would be appreciated. Thanx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

A Tapatalk issue than it seems like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (16/8/15)

The links work fine from my desktop as well, maybe a problem with tapatalk intergration???? I dont have tapatalk to confirm.


----------



## Silver (16/8/15)

Thanks @Dubz and @Andre

@DoC, dont worry, nothing bad going on here
Gizmo installed a new Classifieds system which has the potential to solve many problems we were having in the past. It is still going to have a few tweaks here and there so please feel free to post on anything you see that can be improved

As for the existing Classifieds, they have been "frozen" - so members with unsold "old classifieds" need to make a new classified with the new system

The new classifieds can be accessed by clicking on the classifieds button at the top of the page but the ads also will feature in the classifieds threads in the place where they always were

Sorry if this caused any confusion but its all just trying to improve the whole thing. There are some things that we have already earmarked for improvement. But to my knowledge it is working well.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/15)

I've just checked a few classifieds from my phone browser, I don't see any of the links you're referring to. 

The add on module used for the classifieds is still in beta so we can expect a few glitches at this stage


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Thank you @Silver , now it explains a lot. So there are bugs basically and they will get sorted out. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

@BumbleBee I sent screenshots so you can see that it is happening. But seems like it's Tapatalk because I'm not the only one experiencing this. But thank you for the response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/15)

The new classifieds is not currently compatible with Tapatalk.. I am working out away to resolve this issue. 

Please standby..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Thank you. That answers the thread question. Thread can be locked if mods wish to. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (16/8/15)

Just checked from tapatalk now, and yes it seems to be isolated to that, we'll be in touch with the developer to get it fixed asap.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention @DoC


----------



## DoC (16/8/15)

Pleasure @Alex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/15)

Tapatalk testing 

Clickedon the Leno 2 ads and then goto the preview page. When I click on read more about the classified I get redirected to a Skyblue page 

On the is tick 50w ads when I click on read more about the classified I get takes to my browser and it displays the add correctly 

So.... Its tapatalk and some ads have some faulty links


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

DoC said:


> Targeted marketing I will retract as that might be an assumption so I withdraw that. But as far as this being an improvement it isn't for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clearly not. I can certainly understand your frustrations. These things should not implemented before they are tested to be stable for all popular platforms. Personally, I preferred the previous version, but think I understand the reasons for moving to the new system and can live with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (16/8/15)

DoC said:


> Thank you. That answers the thread question. Thread can be locked if mods wish to. Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @DoC, if you dont mind, lets rather let this thread run so that we can continue posting our experiences with this new Classifieds System

So if anyone notices anything strange or has any idea for improvement it can be posted here

Also, @Gizmo can give feedback if and when the tapatalk issue is resolved

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

They link me to other threads, not VK or Gizmo's


----------



## Ashley A (16/8/15)

I presume it's a work in progress so didn't wanna say anything but in its current state, I still prefer the old classifieds. That was quite clean and easy to get all the info and see the thread and respond. Most people followed the rules and it worked for me. 

This new one to me appears cluttered and I can't make sense of it. Looks more like an OLX or Gumtree feel but I can't get any further than clicking on an ad and then back. It just puts me off when I see things and links all over and I have to click on thumbnails to see better pictures or click somewhere else to get info. At least that's what it looks like to me but I can't bring myself to sit on the page for more than a second, let alone click somewhere to find out what it does. 

It is more of a personal preference than anything. Perhaps when an item I want appears, I may make the effort to figure it out although I used to read every single classified daily and the comments and I just can't now. 

Hoping for good things once it stabilises but I don't think there should be any need for links and clicks. Everything should be in the ad upfront and the only link should be to something like a spec page if the advertiser chooses to put it there. 

In sorry if it's all there and I'm missing it but my vision gets blurred once I enter an ad and can't see what's going on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

New classifieds could be good if it doesn't link out of Tapatalk. The ad should be like how they had it before were you the whole thing is viewable without clicking anything. That said the new one also has some pluses such as the poster is able to archivd his own ad and the price, location etc are automatically given to the poster to fill in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (16/8/15)

the new system isn't really geared for selling multiple items - you can still do it but the format lends itself more towards a single item ad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/8/15)

Just looking at the comments and I think when consolidating the feedback, it will be useful to separate input from advertisers and viewers perspective.


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

Just an update. Most of my usage was on my phone for a while. Using a laptop again now and the classifieds are a bit better. I can see more info in one screen on the PC but I still have to click to view more info and to read the threads which is still a bother...

Weekend is still the purchasing frenzy time for me though since I can go get it right then and that browsing is usually done on my phone.


----------

